# My dog ate my bettas food!



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I just feel the need to post about this...so I was feeding my bettas this morning - their Omega One pellets - and I left the open container on the counter. BIG MISTAKE. I turned around for literally 5 seconds, and my dog had grabbed the container off the counter and ate THE WHOLE THING! It was a brand new container of food, and I saved maybe 30 pieces that I picked out of the carpet. 

SO SAD.
Maybe it's a sign to buy NLS next?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My dogs stolen Fish flakes twice.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

The best part was that my big dog stole the container off the counter, and my little dog and one of my cats joined in on the mini-feast. Every time I open my fish food cabinet, they go nuts! I should have known better, lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Dogs and Cats wanting fish food. LOL.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it's because it smells like fish?

I even had my other cat steal a crushed up algae wafer off my counter once though...lol. I guess those also have fish in them, but still weird.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

They are like kids. It's something they are no suppose to have.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

They are my kids, and it's so true! They are so naughty sometimes, but you can't help but love them. Orion especially, he's the one in my avatar, omg you should have seen the sad eyes he was giving me after he ate all that fish food this morning!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You can train them to leave food.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The joy of having mammals, eating food if they have a chance. lol
NLS is better than Omega anyways. Omega has "wheat gluten" which is a commonly used cheap filler to boost the protein, which NLS doesn't have. NLS will last you longer anyways.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I was pretty mad when I noticed that they sold NLS at Petco last week, I bought my Omega One at Petsmart figuring I probably couldn't find NLS in stores. Oh well, I have Petco rewards moneys to spend so they'll basically be free now, haha.


----------

